# Second Phone Number, Same Phone for Arranged Pickups



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

So I'm considering taking on arranged pickups using the Uber app (not private clients, no need for commercial insurance, don't side track the conversation please).

I don't want to give out my real phone number.

I looked around and I found this company called Sideline (www.sideline.com)

It seems that for just one number, it's free and does phone and text using your cellular coverage.

Does anyone have any experience with this? To get a second number, using my existing phone, and it's free almost sounds too good to be true. Would like to see if anyone has tried this service before in the past.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

Free Google number.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> So I'm considering taking on arranged pickups using the Uber app (not private clients, no need for commercial insurance, don't side track the conversation please).
> 
> I don't want to give out my real phone number.
> 
> ...


Use Google voice, its free, works perfectly


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If I recall correctly, Google Voice uses VOIP to make calls. This service, which is free with the first number, uses your cellular service for calls and text.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

It is voip, but unless you plan to drive in the jungle I think it will work fine, I've been using it for about 2 years now and never had an issue


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Sideline works well. I've been using sideline for approx. 4 months. I started using it when ring.to ceased app upgrades and in one of their posts suggested Sideline. No fees to port in or out. Requires one call/message per month to be free OR you can pay monthly to protect your number ($.99/month I think). What I like the most is that it uses my native carrier service for voice, so no variable with data speeds/connection.

I've noticed two issues: 1) The voicemail. The Sideline call has to ring through to get to the Sideline voicemail, otherwise, your carrier voicemail will answer the call. My solution to this was/is to have the same greeting on both. Example: You're driving with Pax, Sideline call comes in and you hit 'don't answer' while ringing, call goes to carrier voicemail. If you let the call 'ring out' call will go to Sideline voicemail. 2) Sideline doesn't work with some 2 step verification systems. 4-6 digit codes may not come through the Sideline system. My solution for this is simply anything that uses 2 step verification I will use my personal number.

Hope that helps....


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

dolllarchaser said:


> Hope that helps....


Perfect! Thank you for the feedback!


----------

